# Cutest Baby Girl



## the_jersey_lilly_2000 (Oct 26, 2006)

While at church Sunday mornin, a cousins baby was in the row in front of me. I couldn't help myself, the lighting coming in thru the stained glass window beside her was just perfect. So I sneaked out my camera and took a shot LOL









Afterwards outside the church I got another shot of her.


----------



## kamilla (Oct 26, 2006)

HI. I like a lot her expression on #2.Beautiful girl.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Good stuff, but i feel that the first one is a little too bright up by her head. But maybe that's just me...


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree that it's a bit too bright above her head. I still love the first shot though.


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000 (Oct 27, 2006)

It is bright above her head in the first shot. The lady sittin in front of her had on a light colored vest, and the light from the window was shinin in on it. Is there anything, other than editing it totaly out that might help that? I wondered about editing, but since the babies hair is kinda wispy up in that area of the photo, I didnt think I could edit the lady out and make it look right.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 27, 2006)

You might be right.  She may just be the cutest...  certainly in the top tier.

Pete


----------

